# South Shore Tampa Bay Weekend Anyone?



## Gramps

After seeing Skinny's post, missing my home waters, and redfish, I'm planning a weekend trip to the Bay.  Looking into leaving Stuart around midnight, should roll into Ruskin about 3:30am, hit the water at Bishop's or CRB and fish till 10.  Grab some lunch and catch a nap then head out for the sunset cruise.  Camp at Simmons, fish Sunday AM and then drive back to Stuart.

Anyone want to join?  :-?


----------



## rkmurphy

I wouldn't mind meeting you at CRB. I could be there at 6am. Well...depending on whether I get the motor back together in time.

What boat will you be in?


----------



## Gramps

White LT25. That should work. I'll PM my phone number too.


----------



## out-cast

Come on Gramps......thats all the notice I get??!! :-[ ;D


----------



## Gramps

You have have 7 hours! And I just decided at3:30.


----------



## Gramps

Call me Willy cause I am on the road!


----------



## skinny_water

report?


----------



## Gramps

Nothing much to report unfortunately.  Saw some redfish, couldn't catch them.  Almost carried away by mosquito's.  Two large sail cats hit a motionless topwater....

Had a good day on the water though, met up with Ryan (thanks again for meeting me!), fished a place I had not been in a year and managed to catch a few fish. Thankful it was a three day weekend, even though I'm still dead tired...  

Oh ya and went 1 for 1 on Swordfish Sunday night!


----------



## rkmurphy

> Nothing much to report unfortunately.  Saw some redfish, couldn't catch them.  Almost carried away by mosquito's.  Two large sail cats hit a motionless topwater....
> 
> Had a good day on the water though, met up with Ryan (thanks again for meeting me!), fished a place I had not been in a year and managed to catch a few fish. Thankful it was a three day weekend, even though I'm still dead tired...
> 
> Oh ya and went 1 for 1 on Swordfish Sunday night!


No problem man! It was nice to get on the water and meet someone new. Nice rig, btw.

The day wasn't a complete loss. Scott caught quite a few trout (5 or 6 maybe?) and I caught 2 trout and a semi-snooklet at 20 inches.


----------



## tbayray

A shame you have to pay to use SimmonsPark now...


----------



## Gramps

> A shame you have to pay to use SimmonsPark now...


Pay? You have to pay for the ramp? :-?


----------



## Brett

Read 'em and weep...

http://www.hillsboroughcounty.org/parks/parkservices/regionalsites.cfm?facilitydetailid=363&selparks=-1&selcategory=-1&zipcode=&First=1&Last=5


----------



## Gramps

That's a steaming load. Interesting note on the annual pass application, "Kayaks/Canoes can not (be) launched from the boat ramps free". 

Ya I'm gonna pay $5 to put take a kayak off my roof and put it in the water.


----------



## deerfly

> That's a steaming load.  Interesting note on the annual pass application, "Kayaks/Canoes can not (be) launched from the boat ramps free".
> 
> Ya I'm gonna pay $5 to put take a kayak off my roof and put it in the water.


maybe I read it wrong, but it looked to me that you can launch canoes/kayak free as long as you don't use the boat ramp.


----------



## skinny_water

It's $2 to park your vehicle there. Another example is if I am a guide and I pick up clients at the ramp, each client vehicle has to pay $2 to park at the ramp. The Fort Desoto ramp went to this too...but they charge $6 for a truck/trailer. Launch anywhere in Manatee county....free, and they just redid all the ramps too.

Just Sayin.


----------



## Gramps

Deerfly, yes you are right. I was aggravated and created a sentence of my own ;D


----------

